# Another blonde joke!



## Melody1948 (Oct 27, 2014)

​A beautiful summer's day, two English tourists were driving through Wales ..... 


At the town of : *Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwyllllantysiliogogoch* 


They stopped for lunch, and one of the tourists asked the very blonde Welsh waitress, 
"Before we order, I wonder if you could settle an argument for us.


Can you pronounce where we are, very, very, very slowly?"


The girl leaned over and said, 






*.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

"Burrr.... Gurrr.... King."*


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 27, 2014)

:lol:


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 27, 2014)

LOL we've heard that one many times as you can imagine but it still makes me giggle... I've visited Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwyllllantysiliogogoch many times but I still can't pronounce it.. *:grin:*


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 28, 2014)

"Burrr.... Gurrr.... King."


----------



## oldman (Oct 28, 2014)

hollydolly said:


> LOL we've heard that one many times as you can imagine but it still makes me giggle... I've visited Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwyllllantysili  ogogoch many times but I still can't pronounce it.. *:grin:*



Here is your chance to learn:


----------

